
Using light to make wifi 100 times faster - williswee
https://www.facebook.com/techinasia/videos/1383710245000718/
======
tbirrell
This only works as long as you have line-of-sight. I don't see this as a
household technology (or any sort of info-as-light tech) until/unless this
problem can find a reasonable workaround.

